

Does Having A Higher IQ Makes You Smarter? - rukshn
http://blog.rukshanr.com/scribbles/2013/12/28/higher-iq/

======
codex
This post could be perfect satire in the style of Flowers for Algernon.
Unfortunately I think the author is serious.

